# Kreepfest 2009 (Missouri)



## Kreepfest (May 27, 2009)

*Oops*

If you have any questions not covered on the website,feel free to contact me at [email protected] for a quick answer.


----------



## Kreepfest (May 27, 2009)

*Success!*

Kreepfest 2009 was, I believe a great success.

Here are a few pictures taken at Saturday night's zombie prom. Don't worry, in the last couple of pictures. It's just spilled soda, not... worse stuff. 

Zombie Prom


----------

